# Bodyfat?



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 19, 2010)

Can I get some of your guy's opinions on my bodyfat percentage?
 Im guessing somewhere around 12%...but im not exactly sure. 

Any educated guesses I will very much appreciate!


----------



## sendit08 (Nov 19, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Can I get some of your guy's opinions on my bodyfat percentage?
> Im guessing somewhere around 12%...but im not exactly sure.
> 
> Any educated guesses I will very much appreciate!



just stand normal... its easier to tell that way


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 19, 2010)

my bad...it was just a pic on my comp. i thought would be suitable for telling bdft..but yea ur probably right


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2010)

if you could do a most muscular pose then it would be easy to tell


----------



## Built (Nov 20, 2010)

You're pretty lean. 10-12% from that pic but yeah, put up another one. Show yourself standing up straight, from the front, side and back, legs showing.


----------

